# For sale - children's videos



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

Are we still able to advertise things for sale

If so I have various children's videos for sale.  £1 each plus 50p for postage.

Email/post me for a list.

ZoeA


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Zoe,

Yes you are .... Classified Section on the top menu  

Bels x


----------

